# Zinio Magazine App for Fire



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

For anyone who already has a Zinio account for iPad for magazines, or who's interested in a magazine app, Zinio's app for Fire has apparently been approved for the Kindle App store, but isn't showing as being compatible yet. You can download it from Zinio's website - I just did and all my magazines showed up just fine. I went to the Zinio site directly from the Fire's browser and downloaded, worked great. I recommend Zinio, they give you welcome credit, free issues to read just to test out, and sometimes preview articles from magazines. I missed a $10 credit that I could've used yesterday, kicking myself for not opening that email until today!

http://www.zinio.com/help/index.jsp

Speaking of magazines, I was ridiculously excited to get an email from Southern Living magazine Friday, saying that they now have tablet editions available for the iPad and the Fire (as well as the Nook Color/Tablet and the Galaxy tablets)! You have to have a subscription to the print edition, but I got both tablet versions and they look great.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

If you have a print edition of a magazine, try that mag's website to see if they provide you with a digital version of your subscription.  I did that with BH&G and the digital version is free with my print edition subscription and it is interactive with videos, music, etc.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I got another $10 credit from Zinio this week, so just picked up a 1 year subscription through Zinio to Good Housekeeping for $3.99.  Still isn't showing as approved for the Fire but the one I downloaded from the Zinio website works nicely - I do wonder a bit whether it's because Amazon sells magazines...


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for reviving this thread, I skimmed the subjects of all the threads in the forum after my Fire came on Tuesday but didn't read them all.  I just downloaded this app from the Zinio site since it's still not available on Amazon (for anyone else looking, from Meemo's link above, click the 'help' link in the upper right corner, then look at the updates/news info on the right side, it's second or third or so down).  It seemed to download and install okay, but I can't login - it says my email and password don't match the account info.  I know I was putting it in right, but it just didn't like me.

I sent support a message, and I'll try reinstalling tomorrow and see if that helps.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Meemo,
How Cool!!  I just was able to add Zinio to my husbands Fire.  I have an account and several magazine subscriptions on my iPad, but for the life of me couldn't figure out how to add the app to his Fire being that Kindle wasn't allowing it from the Kindle App store.  As it was, this took me several hours.   By the time I finished, I had downloaded it 15 times onto his Fire without being able to open it once.  I am dense!


----------



## librogeek (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you SO much for this info! I just got the Fire last week and had emailed Amazon about being unable to get the Zinio app. I just got it downloaded and am reading my magazine as we speak! THANKS again!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

You bet - enjoy!  I'm surprised it still hasn't been approved - maybe because they'd be competing with Amazon...


----------



## librogeek (Dec 21, 2009)

I got a response from Amazon this morning. It said, basically, that the Zinio app wasn't available at this time and apologized for any _disappointment._  Of course, it went on to say that they're constantly adding apps to the Appstore selection and apps that are not available now may become available in the near future. 

Thanks again for the easy-to-follow- instructions! I have enjoyed being able to have access to my magazine on the Fire and am considering subscribing to more eMags!


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Wait for an offer to subscribe! I paid for part of one subscription when I first signed up & now I'm kicking myself b/c they send out vouchers fairly frequently. I've actually not used the last few offers b/c there's just nothing else I need to subscribe to.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Well I'd do Zinio too but i see prices far above the price for paper versions snail mailed to my house. 
Example: The Week Magazine on Zinio $4/issue. Paper version $1/issue. http://theweek.com/
I get the paper Economist for far less than Zinio's $127 for 51 issues and have access to their ipad digital version for free.

As long as you guys support this kind of banditry the prices will never come down. I say boycott Zinio until they offer fair prices.


----------



## librogeek (Dec 21, 2009)

krm - Thanks for the heads-up! I will keep my eyes open for eMag deals.


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

when I try to download from the site it just takes me to the android marketplace and won't let me download....


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

never mind got it working!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

n4uau said:


> Well I'd do Zinio too but i see prices far above the price for paper versions snail mailed to my house.
> Example: The Week Magazine on Zinio $4/issue. Paper version $1/issue. http://theweek.com/
> I get the paper Economist for far less than Zinio's $127 for 51 issues and have access to their ipad digital version for free.
> 
> As long as you guys support this kind of banditry the prices will never come down. I say boycott Zinio until they offer fair prices.


I got 15 issues of Woman's Day for $3. I got 12 issues of Good Housekeeping for about $5. I read quite a few articles and even full magazines free on Zinio. Before I buy I wait for the discount codes (usually $10) and use them only if I find a fabulous deal on something I want. I feel a bit like *I'm* the bandit.

But if you can't find a good deal on the magazines *you* want, it isn't for you.


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

Meemo said:


> I got 15 issues of Woman's Day for $3. I got 12 issues of Good Housekeeping for about $5. I read quite a few articles and even full magazines free on Zinio. Before I buy I wait for the discount codes (usually $10) and use them only if I find a fabulous deal on something I want. I feel a bit like *I'm* the bandit.
> 
> But if you can't find a good deal on the magazines *you* want, it isn't for you.


I got a free year of cosmo from zinio


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I've also gotten several good deals, and it's SO easy to read on the Fire.  Nice to drop those paper subscriptions!


----------



## patelsunv (Jul 11, 2010)

How is it that you are receiving these promotion Zinio offers? I do not own a Fire yet.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

You can sign up with Zinio without having the Fire, it works with other platforms (such as smartphones) and you can also download their reader for your computer. Once you have an account, you can get various mailings of special offers and deals. And as far as I know, once you have a subscription, you can read it on any device that you can get their app for-- for instance, I can read my subscriptions on my Fire or my computer, and probably could on my Blackberry but I've never looked to see if there's an app since the screen is so small compared to the Fire (and that's with a full size screen, no physical keyboard).

Here's a link to the site if you need it, so you don't have to scroll back up in the thread --

http://www.zinio.com/


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> You can sign up with Zinio without having the Fire, it works with other platforms (such as smartphones) and you can also download their reader for your computer. Once you have an account, you can get various mailings of special offers and deals. And as far as I know, once you have a subscription, you can read it on any device that you can get their app for-- for instance, I can read my subscriptions on my Fire or my computer, and probably could on my Blackberry but I've never looked to see if there's an app since the screen is so small compared to the Fire (and that's with a full size screen, no physical keyboard).
> 
> Here's a link to the site if you need it, so you don't have to scroll back up in the thread --
> 
> http://www.zinio.com/


Correct - once your account is set up you can sign in and see your magazines on any device - I have mine on the Fire but because of the bigger screen (and more memory) I prefer reading them on my iPad. And like you said, I can access them on the computer as well.


----------



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

Meemo said:


> I got 15 issues of Woman's Day for $3. I got 12 issues of Good Housekeeping for about $5. I read quite a few articles and even full magazines free on Zinio. Before I buy I wait for the discount codes (usually $10) and use them only if I find a fabulous deal on something I want.....


How are you getting these deals? Do they come directly from Zinio or from sites like ValueMags? (which btw does offer some digital magazines totally free).

If they are from Zinio, do you have to sign up for their daily emails to get them? I've signed up from Zinio "special offer emails" but not their Daily Spotlight emails or their "promotions from 3rd party partners". I never hear from them.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I hear about them direct from Zinio.  Woman's Day was over a year ago - in fact I think that subscription has just expired (I won't renew because the regular price is high).  Good Housekeeping was a early this year.  Both were so inexpensive because I had $10 credits that they send out occasionally.  I'm not in any hurry to pick up magazines - I wait for those $10 (usually) credits to come in my email, then shop.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Speak of the devil - I got an email today with a code for $5 in Z-bucks (I knew there was a cutesy name for the discount but I couldn't remember it).  Not sure if I'll use it - need to see if DH wants to get his computer magazine digitally instead of in paper.  (It only seems right, somehow...)


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I had a terrible experience with Zinio, or one of their customer service reps, when I first subscribed to a magazine. Their site offered an annual subscription to the mag for $1.99 so I subscribed and paid via CC. I noticed a couple of months later that I was not receiving my mag so I contacted customer support and the rep insisted that I had purchased a single mag not an annual subscription. My receipt showed "annual subscription" and I directed him to that receipt. Over the course of several days, he continued to argue via email as did I. Finally told him I wanted to escalate the matter to a supervisor and indicated I would be filing a dispute with my credit card company. He then backed down, apologized profusely, and wrote that there had been an "unfortunate error" on their part and my subscription for 12 issues was activated. All that over $2.00! Even so, I enjoy digital mags and will probably renew the subscription with Zinio if the price is right.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

n4uau said:


> Well I'd do Zinio too but i see prices far above the price for paper versions snail mailed to my house.
> Example: The Week Magazine on Zinio $4/issue. Paper version $1/issue. http://theweek.com/
> I get the paper Economist for far less than Zinio's $127 for 51 issues and have access to their ipad digital version for free.
> 
> As long as you guys support this kind of banditry the prices will never come down. I say boycott Zinio until they offer fair prices.


"_I think that subscription has just expired (I won't renew because the regular price is high). Good Housekeeping was a early this year. Both were so inexpensive because I had $10 credits that they send out occasionally. I'm not in any hurry to pick up magazines - I wait for those $10 (usually) credits to come in my email, then shop. _"

*I rest my case above. Time to boycott for fair EVERYDAY prices*


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

n4uau said:


> "_I think that subscription has just expired (I won't renew because the regular price is high). Good Housekeeping was a early this year. Both were so inexpensive because I had $10 credits that they send out occasionally. I'm not in any hurry to pick up magazines - I wait for those $10 (usually) credits to come in my email, then shop. _"
> 
> *I rest my case above. Time to boycott for fair EVERYDAY prices*


You're free to do that. I'll "boycott" prices that are too high by not paying them. Just like I do with Kindle books. But I'm not totally boycotting Kindle books because I think some prices are too high. We all "boycott" with our wallets - if the price is right, I'll buy it - if not, I won't. But I'm not going to bypass a great deal just because I think some of their other prices are too high. That's just cutting off my nose to spite my face, not to mention throwing the baby out with the bathwater. And what do they learn if I buy nothing? When I take advantage of the good deals, they learn what my pricing threshold is. If you never buy anything, they figure you're just not their target customer.


----------



## locker17 (Apr 20, 2012)

This is probably a stupid question but is there any way to buy magazines one issue at a time for a kindle? I don't subscribe to a lot of magazines, and I find it annoying that all the magazine apps say free on them but that's only if you are already a subscriber. Anyway I occasionally buy them at a store and if i could get them via kindle that would be cool. Even better if you could get old ones at a discount.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

locker17 said:


> This is probably a stupid question but is there any way to buy magazines one issue at a time for a kindle? I don't subscribe to a lot of magazines, and I find it annoying that all the magazine apps say free on them but that's only if you are already a subscriber. Anyway I occasionally buy them at a store and if i could get them via kindle that would be cool. Even better if you could get old ones at a discount.


I assume you're talking about magazines on the Fire. Yes - not all, but a lot of them can be purchased as individual issues. It's just up to the publisher as to whether they're sold as individual issue or by subscription only.

And not all subscriptions are for print subscribers only - recently there was a free 90-day trial going on for about 15 different magazines - a few were separate apps, most were magazines that you just read in the "Newsstand" area of the Fire or iPad. Right now there are 15 magazines that are being featured as "get an issue free" - but all magazine subscriptions have a free 14-day (usually one issue) trial:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_hps_bw_clnk?node=5165567011&page=1&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=021FCY12GHHBJB0KYZH4&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1359734342&pf_rd_i=2735187011
Some are "Subscribe to print, get the Kindle Edition free", but can also be purchased as individual issues. It's just up to the individual magazine publisher.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

And same with Zinio, a lot of the magazines they offer can be purchased on a per-issue basis, including past issues. But not at a discount, that I've seen. But I did that to get the Sept. issue of Reader's Digest on the Fire (Sept. 11 anniversary) as well as the recent issue of National Geographic covering the Titanic's 100th anniversary.

As far as any boycott with Zinio,



Meemo said:


> You're free to do that. I'll "boycott" prices that are too high by not paying them. Just like I do with Kindle books. But I'm not totally boycotting Kindle books because I think some prices are too high. We all "boycott" with our wallets - if the price is right, I'll buy it - if not, I won't. But I'm not going to bypass a great deal just because I think some of their other prices are too high. That's just cutting off my nose to spite my face, not to mention throwing the baby out with the bathwater. And what do they learn if I buy nothing? When I take advantage of the good deals, they learn what my pricing threshold is. If you never buy anything, they figure you're just not their target customer.


Meemo said it better than I could.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Does Zinio require a wi-fi connection to read magazines on the Fire? That would make it a complete waste of time for airplanes, etc.

I'm asking because my internet went down last night and I couldn't access any of my magazines (I only have free ones at the moment).


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> Does Zinio require a wi-fi connection to read magazines on the Fire? That would make it a complete waste of time for airplanes, etc.
> 
> I'm asking because my internet went down last night and I couldn't access any of my magazines (I only have free ones at the moment).


If they've actually been downloaded to your Fire you should be able to access them. I deleted Zinio from my Fire since I've got it on my iPad and prefer the bigger screen, but I did turn off wifi on the iPad and checked, and could access the ones I'd downloaded, no problem.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Meemo said:


> If they've actually been downloaded to your Fire you should be able to access them. I deleted Zinio from my Fire since I've got it on my iPad and prefer the bigger screen, but I did turn off wifi on the iPad and checked, and could access the ones I'd downloaded, no problem.


You're right. I thought I had fully downloaded one of my free magazines, but that wasn't the case. Once I completed that DL, I was able to access it without wi-fi.


----------

